# 

## paciorki

Witam, 
przyszedł czas na rozbudowanie i dokończenie systemu alarmowego. Chcemy, żeby kot miał dostęp do wszystkich pomieszczeń ale równocześnie chcemy mieć włączony alarm. Jakie czujki należy zastosować i czy w ogóle jest taka możliwość. Firma ochroniarska mówi , że nie ma opcji, kot zawsze alarm wzbudzi o ile znajdzie się powyżej poziomu ok. 40 cm. ( wejdzie na dwa schodki np. ) natomiast na allegro jest taka czujka i chwalą się, że niby kot może być
http://allegro.pl/czujnik-czujka-pir...695453224.html

Nie bardzo mi pasuje każdorazowo umieszczać kota w ciemnym pomieszczeniu bez okien  ::-(: ((((. 

Jak sobie radzicie ze zwierzakami w domu?

----------


## malkul

są specjalne czujki ruchu odporne na zwierzęta, zadzwoń najlepiej do jakiegos sprzedawcy systemów alarmowych i dopytaj a wszytsko ci wyjasnia, sa ciutke droższe od zwykłych

----------


## rzufik1

> Witam, 
> przyszedł czas na rozbudowanie i dokończenie systemu alarmowego. Chcemy, żeby kot miał dostęp do wszystkich pomieszczeń ale równocześnie chcemy mieć włączony alarm. Jakie czujki należy zastosować i czy w ogóle jest taka możliwość. Firma ochroniarska mówi , że nie ma opcji, kot zawsze alarm wzbudzi o ile znajdzie się powyżej poziomu ok. 40 cm. ( wejdzie na dwa schodki np. ) natomiast na allegro jest taka czujka i chwalą się, że niby kot może być
> http://allegro.pl/czujnik-czujka-pir...695453224.html
> 
> Nie bardzo mi pasuje każdorazowo umieszczać kota w ciemnym pomieszczeniu bez okien ((((. 
> 
> Jak sobie radzicie ze zwierzakami w domu?


nigdy  nie wierz  agencji  ochrony  :smile:  
sprawdzone  na  nie  jednym  kocie ( a nawet  na  kilku  naraz   :smile:    BDL2 taki

http://www.napad.pl/katalog/produkty...bdl2-wp12g.htm

wada  cena  ale  za  luksus  się  płąci .

ta co  ty  pokazałeś wygląda  tak  samo  ale  nie nadaje  się  na zwierzęta  .. no  może  chomiki  ignoruje   :smile:

----------


## paciorki

> nigdy  nie wierz  agencji  ochrony  
> sprawdzone  na  nie  jednym  kocie ( a nawet  na  kilku  naraz     BDL2 taki
> 
> http://www.napad.pl/katalog/produkty...bdl2-wp12g.htm
> 
> wada  cena  ale  za  luksus  się  płąci .
> 
> ta co  ty  pokazałeś wygląda  tak  samo  ale  nie nadaje  się  na zwierzęta  .. no  może  chomiki  ignoruje


Dziękuję za pomoc. Na razie mam tez na oku czujkę Paradox 75 Digigard ale Twoje uwagi są cenne. Czy mogę prosić o więcej szczegółów? Konkretnie jak wysoko wiszą czujki, na jaką odległość kot może się do niej zbliżyć aby nie wywoływać alarmu ( czytałam, że musi być zachowana odległość 2 m ) , czy koty chodzą po schodach a czujki to widzą? No wiem, pytania może idiotyczne ale jeśli muszę dokupić 9 czujek to nie chcę tracić pieniędzy. No i czy te czujki mają jakąś możliwość ustawiania czułości a jeśli tak to proszę podaj mi jakie masz ustawienia. 
Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję za głos w sprawie. Firmy niestety dzielą się na takie :
a) "no problem, super czujka za 15 zł i też kota nie widzi "
oraz na 
b) "jeszcze nie wymyślili takiej czujki co to nie widzi kota"

----------


## rzufik1

jak  uwielbiam  Paradoxa   :smile:   to  przykro  mi to  pisać  ale  DIG75  dawał  mi ciałą  przy  kotach .... jak  masz  psy  to   ok  ale  niestety  koty  to wariaty  i  wszędzie  ich  pełno.
U jednego  takiego  doktorka  jest  kilka  kotów....fakt  czujnik  nie  patrzy  w stronę  schodów  wiec  nie wiem  jak  by to wyglądało  i  ogólnie kot  do  czujnika nie dojdzie ... brak  mebli  na ścianie ..ale po  przeciwnej  stronie  gdzie czujnik  już  widzi  koty  robią co  chcą.
co do  podziałuu na  firmy  to b rakuje  ci  kategori  

c) ci co  sprawdzili  i wiedzą to z doświadczenia że  jednak  wymyślili  :smile:  ale  nie  śa  to  czujniki  za  15  zł.

----------


## robertsz

Wspomniane wcześniej BDL2 są rewelacyjne.
Są drogie, ale skuteczne i bezproblemowe.
Nie wymagają żadnej regulacji.

To czy będą reagować na koty zależy od konkretnej lokalizacji.
Strefa podejścia jest fabrycznie zaślepiona, jeśli masz zwierzęta to zaślepkę zostawiasz tak jak jest.

W moim przypadku czujka wykrywała psa, który schodził po schodach.
Zmieniłem lokalizację czujki i problem znikł.

Zakup DIG75 rozważałem, ale sprzedawca mi odradził i polecił BOSCHa.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Wydaje mi się, że mam zwykłe czujki. Instalator ustawił tylko odpowiednio czułość czujek gdzie przebywa kot. Na niego nie reagują, na ludzi reagują.

----------


## paciorki

Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim za rady i uwagi. Kupiliśmy w końcu polecane Bosche BDL2  i jest fantastycznie! Alarm uzbrojony, kot chodzi i wskakuje na fotel i kanapę ( to wiemy ) oraz pewnie jeszcze gdzieś ( gdzie nie wiemy) i nie ma żadnych fałszywych alarmów. Człowieka ( nawet dziecko) łapią bez problemu. 

Naprawdę serdeczne dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## snowstorm

odświeżę wątek -może ktoś przetestował te czujki Boscha pod kątem kilku kotów...ja mam trzy/koty/ i zastanawiam się czy czujka się sprawdzi

----------


## daniel.m

Oo bardzo przydatny temat ! Muszę się wczytać, bo rodzice mają właśnie ten problem...i 4 koty na posesji  :big tongue:

----------


## rgal

Przez kilka miesięcy testowałem (a dokładnie koty testowały) czujki :
Bosch ISC-BPQ2 1szt.
BINGO Pet 2szt. 

Przez ten czas zdarzył się jeden fałszywy alarm - i to wywołany na czujce bosch, w dodatku podejrzewam że to nie koty tylko niefortunny wpływ słońca, wiatru i przedmiotów szklanych. Koty mają możliwość podejścia do tych czujek na odległośc ok 2m na wysokości 1m nad podłogą.

----------


## rzufik1

Spokojnie
BDL2 załatwi   beż  problemu  twój  kłopot .
Maksymalna  ilość  kotów  u  klienta ....to  6  :smile:   i powiem  że  sam  się zastanawiam  jak  to  działa  że  działa   :smile: 

inny  taki  przypadek  to  3  koty...ale  koty  olbrzymie .. nie wiem  co  za rasa  bardzie  żbika  przypomina  i BOSCH  BDL2  robi super  robote.

do do  BPQ  i BINGO.....  sorki  cenie spokój  i  ciszę  ..nie  polecę  ich  jako  odporne  na zwierzęta.

----------


## snowstorm

Dziękuję za pomocne informacje :smile:

----------


## mieczyslaw79

po lekturze tego forum zakupilem przed wprowadzeniem BOSCH BDL2, drogie niestety, ale ZERO falszywych alarmow. na czujce budowlanej bingo alarm byl 1 dnia, potem wymiana na BDL2 i zerooo alarmu, a kot buszuje 7 miesiecy po stolach - jego waga 7kg, duzy okaz. POLECAM!!!!

----------


## autorus

Trzeba się będzie zapatrzeć   :smile:  Ciekawy temat.

----------


## rgal

> do do  BPQ  i BINGO.....  sorki  cenie spokój  i  ciszę  ..nie  polecę  ich  jako  odporne  na zwierzęta.


Z bingo nadal nie mam problemów, natomiast Bosch BPQ ostatnio miał kolejny fałszywy alarm, tym razem wykluczam wpływ słońca lub ogrzewania. Muszę pomyśleć o zmianie na inny model.

----------


## rzufik1

> Z bingo nadal nie mam problemów, natomiast Bosch BPQ ostatnio miał kolejny fałszywy alarm, tym razem wykluczam wpływ słońca lub ogrzewania. Muszę pomyśleć o zmianie na inny model.


Kłopot  jest taki...że  BPQ nie  ma  odporności  na  zwierzynę... jest  to  QUAD  ale  bez  odporności. Więc  musisz  mieć strasznie  leniwego  tego  kota  :smile:   Przy  mniej leniwym miałbyś  na  tą  porę  masę  alarmów a  jak  Bosch tani z  odpornościa  to  BPR-WP12   ..z tym że  na  kota  tego  też  nie  polecę.

A że  bingo  nie  robi  fałszywek... kurcze  to  jakąs  tam  odporność  na  zwierzęta  ma ...ale  raczej Twój  kot  jest  Leniwy  :smile:

----------


## autorus

od jakiego wieku koty są leniwe?  :wink:    Dziś mój 7 latek biegał za sikorkami, nie przypuszczałem ze jest taki szybki  :smile:

----------


## rgal

Faktycznie ten Bosch nie ma odporności na zwierzynę, to by wiele tłumaczyło - trochę mnie w takim razie sprzedawca wkręcił, ale to nieistotne, zmienię na inną i będzie w porządku. Możliwe też że bedę musiał trochę przenieść czujkę bo aktualnie wypadła  ok 50cm od grzejnika którego górna krawędz jest na wysokości 200cm i obawiam się że jak w końcu uruchomię CO to mogą być problemy. 
Czy kot jest leniwy - nie powiedziałbym, jest natomiast mocno ofutrzony to może go w podczerwieni nie widać  :roll eyes:  Poza tym jest klapka do ogrodu to w domu głównie śpi i je. Z drugiej strony jak zobaczy muchę czy inną ćmę to potrafi po ścianie za nią wbiegać... 
Czujka bingo ma dwa poziomy "odporności" - ustawiłem na wyższy poziom czyli 30kilka kg.

----------


## janek_blah

Hej,
Odświeżam temat. Może ktoś jakieś wrażenia po latach? Dalej jest ok?
Albo jakieś nowe czujki godne polecenia?
Mój monter od alarmu twierdzi, że nie istnieje czujka zdolna okiełznać kota....


Pozdr,

----------


## witer30

też się przyłączę do tematu. Jeśli można prosić o info o jakich czujkach bo te Boschoskie chyba już niedostępne...

----------


## miro72

Podbiję temat.
Stan na dziś:
- polecane BDL2 dostępne w nielicznych miejscach. Wyjątek - Al...egro; ceny od 140 do prawie 600 (!) zł / szt. Przy kilkunastu czujkach wydatek zauważalny.
- Bosch ISC-BPR2-WP12 - 50 - 60 zł / szt.,
- Satel - kilka modeli do wyboru, ceny - rząd, jak wyżej,
- Bingo, etc. - jakoś nie jestem przekonany co do technologii zapakowanej w pudełko warte 30 zł (może niesłusznie).

Temat pilny. Sprawca zamieszania - kilkuletni ragdoll, ca. 7 kg żywej wagi, w przyszłości przewidywany upgrade :-]

Z góry dziękuję za wytyczne.
M.

----------


## ksysju

Hi

Generalnie potrzebne czujki z opisem PET , czyli takie by nie reagowały na zwierzęta.

np.  Satel SLIM-DUAL-PET - do 20kg 

same czujki już zakładałem, są OK. ale nie PETy

----------


## miro72

OK, to jeszcze dodam, że ma to być jednak w miarę budżetowe rozwiązanie.
W związku z czym mam do wyboru:
Bosch ISC-BPR2-WP12
https://commerce.boschsecurity.com/p...F.01U.134.143/
i Satel SLIM-PIR-PET
https://www.satel.pl/pl/produktid/1158

Ceny zbliżone.
Rzucać monetą?
M.

----------

